# Jabba the Albino Cory



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

ive had jabba for a good year or so, and im almost positive shes a female because of her belly and the dorsal fin. i just thought of jabba since shes really fat, and cmon, jabba is a sweet name. i was wondering since i have my breeder tank up, whats the easiest way to breed cories? and can i cross breed since my peppered cories are male? heres a few pics:








shes on the far left


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

i'm not sure about how to set up a tank or if you can cross breed pepperds and albinos, but i would try crossing an albino and a green. i think i have heard somewhere that albino cories are just albino greens. 

someone correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## bass man (Jun 1, 2007)

i just go toneto keep my bettas tnak spiced up a little. i only payed 3 dollars it to. how big do these things get? and mine seems to be insane in the sense that it swims around furiously.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

not very big, my largest one is only about 1.5 inches and ive had her for about a year. very active, good cory choice =P


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

The very best spawning choice for Cories is C. Aenus, or the bronze Corydora. Albinos are also albino aenus to


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

thats good to know 

so whats the easiest way? ive heard you put a bunch in one tank, and drop in a few ice cubes to stimulate rainfall, then in the morning they should begin the process. am i right?


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

well i wouldn't use ice cubes but watering the water temp through a water a good water change would be best, and its not that easy my friend. It will probably take many tries to get it right. You need to condition them on live food or maybe if your lucky freeze dried brine shrimp. also the water needs to be perfect in condition. not as simple as dropping in ice cubes my friend


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

haha i figured. i just heard its not as hard as many different species are. harlys i hear are very difficult, as well as like every other tetra species


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

no corydoras are easier than other species but still present challenges


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

ive been thinking...would it be a good idea if i took the 3 albinos out of my 20g and added it to my 38g? i would like more cories in my larger tank so i definitely think i could get away with it. suggestions?


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

sure why not, the more the merrier!


----------



## bass man (Jun 1, 2007)

how big is she?


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

shes like a little over an inch long, and fat. id say shes filled with eggs


----------

